
Show HN: Docker images wth Node.js nightly builds (updated daily) - ecares
https://github.com/vdeturckheim/node_nightly
======
ecares
These images are updated daily through a Travis build.

Don't use them for production, but keep them somewhere in your test suites in
order to know in advance what will break and better plan your migration
budgets.

Also handy if you maintain packages and you don't want to slow down your users
ability to update.

